# Nuevo overhead brake strip light



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Hi Anyone tried to replace the brake striplight above the back window on an Autosleeper Nuevo 2005. It appears to be bolted from the inside as there are no screws on the outside, so looks as if you have got to take out the above cooker/sink lockers to get at it. Any help appreciated. Located a replacement unit but can't get the old one off.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Phone the service centre at Autosleepers.

They are very helpful and will probably tell you instantly what to do.

Dave


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Hi Dave, they aint as friendly as they used to be. They don't take phone calls, they don't even offer a number to ring. (have you got one). Sent email a week ago, no reply. That helpful bloke is not there anymore. Jim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jim

They never were much good at emails, but the blokes at the service/customer support centre are OK.

I know the accountants have taken over :roll: , but the established personnel are still the same.

Have a go on 01386 853511

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rear Strip Lights*

I've got a 'hi' rear stop 'strip' light on my Rapido and in the course of fitting my rear view camera I puzzled over getting it out (I fiitted my camera immediately below the strip light) . Turned out it was fixed (internally) by 4 screws through the insulating foam . The fixing screws were on the inside of a double cavity area accessible from an internal cupboard - I had to take off the back of the cupboard.

Here a piccy of the strip light hanging out of its recess - there are 2 strips of sticky tape I fitted to allow to be re-inserted (temporarily) while I sorted out the best postion for my camera.

Hope this helps

Harry


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Thats the one, cheers, looks like the top cupboards have to come out. So it looks like and end of the season job. Just got the van thru the MOT with 3 of the bulbs working. Just for reference the MOT tester said if none were working you must inform him you have disconnected it, he will then pass you off. (providing all the rest of the MOT test is OK.)


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Hi Harry forgot to say if you need one of these strip light SVA lighting at Tamworth have them at £25. Its the only place I have found to buy them from. Jim


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Hi Jim,

The high level brake light failed on our 2004 Autosleeper Midas and it looks just like the one in Harry's picture.

Spent ages trying to fathom out how it was fixed - it was just held in place by loads of silicon and not screwed from the inside at all.

It did take quite a bit of effort to loosen it and when fitting the new one, used silicon again and taped it in posotion overnight.

Perhaps yours is fitted the same way?

Chris


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Cheers Chris will give it a go, just went out to try it as I've had to replace the numberplate lights. Whilst I was watching it another couple of the brake lights came on, think the strip light is full of water. Jim


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

The nearside half of ours had failed and the unit was also full of water. Have to admit I didn't try to drain it.

It's a couple of years since we replaced it and remember having great difficulty tracking one down. I'm fairly certain that SVA was where we finally tracked ours down.

Trying to work out how it was secured, I used a piece of nylon fishing cord and worked through the silicon, first up and down, working it past the first 'peg' on the left side of light unit until the second was reached then, the same for the right side. I then moved the cord left and right until I hit the pegs from the under side and top. After that it was just a question of gently prising the light unit free from the rest of the silicon.

Please be careful - I thought mine must be fixed from the inside so worked very carefully doing the above trying to find where the fixing points were. I was so relieved to find that it was just silicon!

I hope that yours is fixed the same way but do be gentle when trying to prise it out of the recess just in case it is screwed in!

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Jim

Since the light unit is stuffed there's no need to be gentle with the unit itself.

You could carefully break it apart, bit by bit and remove it that way.

If it turns out to be screwed in from the inside you have lost nothing, and if it is only held on with silicone you have made the job a lot easier for yourself.  

Just a (lateral) thought! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-90790-.html

for help.


----------

